# Back again - with 239 now



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been away awhile, but checking back in here. I just picked up my "someday" gun. I grabbed a CPO 239 DAK .40 with night sights. I have been wanting this gun for some time, so I sold a few things & took the plunge. So far, so good. I really like the DAK trigger. I would have preferred the 9mm, but shooting the .40 isn't bad. I keep reading a lot about the .357 sig, so I may add a barrel in time.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice, it is always nice to have a versiytale weapon. Congrats on that!

RCG


----------

